# El Paso TX Chapter ICD-10 Seminar



## sdeaton (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone interested in attending this chapter event on September 21, please see the attachment. Deadline to purchase your seat is September 6th. 6 CEUs

Thanks!


----------

